# Gaming/Videoschnitt PC für 550-700€



## DampfHans (14. Oktober 2014)

*Gaming/Videoschnitt PC für 550-700€*

Hi Leute,
Ich habe etwas Geld zurück gelegt und würde mir gerne einen PC zum zocken und für Videoschnitt kaufen. Mein Budget liegt zwischen 550-700€, wobei ich einfach gerne ein schöne P/L-Verhältnis hätte.

Ich habe genug Leute im Freundeskreis die mir beim Zusammenbau helfen und brauche kein CD-Laufwerk.
In dem PC würde ich gerne eine 256gb SSD verbauen, eine 1TB Hdd als Datengrab habe ich noch aus meinem Macbook (hier bin ich schon auf SSD umgestiegen).

Wichtig wäre mir, dass der PC die nächsten paar Jahre mit den Next-Gen Konsolen mithalten kann und für Renderings nicht ganz so lange braucht wie mein Macbook (Mid 2012).
Idealerweise würde es mich freuen wenn Spiele ala BF4 auf Ultra im Multiplayer laufen, ist das machbar oder bei dem Budget einfach unvorstellbar?

Ich habe ein paar Konfigurationen zusammengestellt, die wir evtl. als Grundlage nutzen könnten. Grafikkartenmäßig schwanke ich zwischen r9 280 und 750ti. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir eine 960 zu kaufen, aber die ist ja leider verschoben worden. Jetzt dachte ich mir vllt einfach mit was günstigem die Wartezeit überbrücken oder eben die ATI nehmen. Gehäuse, Ram und SSD sind in allen Konfigs gleich - glaube da habe ich mich auf die Preise schon ziemlich fest gefahren.

i5 teurer:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/56bb502203c9f397e19d3ac96c25dfb47c4adf505cc0e240a3d


i5 günstiger:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/1da24c220cccfeca9c8ca932e5845e51c60fbec94ea6c868960

AMD mittel:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/2e07702201696a9f77cf3400bca4e3fa7abbbf07cdc35c61513


Amd günstigster:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/2cfab42200ed07d3df26126b46cdeadcfd5bd8e82ad1495e4f8


AMD r9 280:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/0bcce0220ae7861dc970d16b4a9e0632f0e20b383cfd315ee4f

Würd mich über ein bisschen Feedback freuen.
Beste Grüße,
der dampfende Hans!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2014)

Also, für Dein Budget bekommst Du einen recht guten PC - der hier gepostete Vorschlag http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9336856-gaming-pc-fuer-max-700a.html  wäre sehr gut für ca 700€ - du kannst dort statt der Festplatte dann eine SSD mit 240-256Gb nehmen, ca 90-100€. zB eine ADATA SP900 oder Crucial mx100.

Vielleicht reicht es bei der Grafikkarte auch für eine R9 280X, wenn Du meine späteren Anmerkungen in dem Thread wegen Board und Netzteil noch beachtest. Bei dem Gehäuse, was da mit verlinkt ist, wäre allerdings nur 1x Platz für 2,5 Zoll,und ich nehme mal an, dass die Mac-HDD eine 2,5-Zoll-HDD ist? Die SSD hat halt auch 2,5 Zoll -da brauchst Du dann noch einen Adapterrahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll, oder du nimmst die ADATA-SSD, denn da ist meines Wissens schon ein Adapter dabei


----------



## DampfHans (14. Oktober 2014)

Sieht interessant aus. Warum wird denn eher zum Xeon als zum i5 4690 tendiert? Der ist doch noch ein paar Euro billiger und von den Stats ziemlich gleich, oder irre ich mich da?

Muss da mal noch ein bisschen rumspielen... R9 280X ist 200€ das günstigste was ich finde... und dann auch nur Power Color...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2014)

Der Xeon beherrscht wie die core i7 Hyperthreading, das heißt er kann pro Kern 2 Threads (Aufgaben) gleichzeitig ausführen, so als hätte er pro Kern noch einen weiteren - also als wäre er eine Acht-Kern-CPU. Das kann in 2-3 Jahren ggf. ein Vorteil bei Games sein, sofern die denn mal auf Mulitcore besser optimiert werden (das ist denkbar, da die neuen Spielekonsolen auch 8Kern-CPUs haben), und grad Videoschnitt&co-Programme HABEN manchmal schon eine solche Optimierung. Da müsstest Du dich dann informieren, ob das bei Deinen Anwendungen der Fall ist. Und ein richtiger Core i7 wäre halt nochmal 40-50€ teurer, wobei der einzige relevante Unterschied ist, dass er eine eigene Grafikeinheit hat (die man nicht braucht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte nutzt) sowie ggf. ein BISSchen mehr Takt, was man aber nicht merken wird.


Wegen der R9 280X: die ist halt nochmal 15% schneller - musst Du selber entscheiden, ob die R9 280 nicht doch völlig reicht - aber es wäre halt möglich, dass Du für ein bisschen mehr auch eine leisere 280X bekommen könntest - und vlt ist es Dir dann den Aufpreis wert. Ist aber kein "Muss"


----------



## iPol0nski (14. Oktober 2014)

Also das System hier wäre wohl ein sehr gutes für 700€!
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS STRIX-R9280-OC-3GD5, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0670-M0NA00)
1 x ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Für die R9 280x ist bei dem Buget im Grunde keine Geld!


----------



## DampfHans (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Werde mir wohl eine sehr ähnliche Zusammenstellung kaufen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204ada29e70e11f677eefe8688b05c458ef48b00cf0a


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2014)

Beim Gehäuse lieber mal erst schauen, ob da genug Platz für die Grafikkarte ist - die Karte ist ca 27cm lang. Zudem scheint das Gehäuse GAR keinen Lüfter zu haben. Hier würde alles passen Suche nach "Sharkoon VG4-W" - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von  aber so oder so können dermßane günstige Gehäuse auch Schwächen haben wie zB nicht ganz ebene Bleche, so dass das Board leicht schief sitzt, scharfe Kanten usw.


----------



## DampfHans (20. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute,
Ich bins nochmal. Ich warte immernoch darauf, dass einer meiner Kunden seine Rechnung bezahlt und ich endlich alles bestellen kann. Nun habe ich in den letzten paar Tagen aus Ungeduld ein paar Sachen gekauft. Und bin aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich da nicht zu impulsiv war.

Erstmal hab ich folgende GraKa, bei Ebay für ein bisschen mehr als 200€ geschossen:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort,full retail g

Und hatte aber schon ein Corsair CS550 Watt mit ein paar Komponenten bestellt und Versand zu sparen. Jetzt frag ich mich, verkraftet das Netzteil überhaupt die Graka und Xeon?

Ausserdem habe ich gelesen, dass die GraKa recht laut sein soll. Deswegen suche ich ein gutes, schallgedämmtes Gehäuse bis 60€...

Bin dankbar für eure Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Also, die Karte ist laut, weil das der Standard-Kühler von AMD ist. Da bringt ein extra als "schallgedämmtes" ausgewiesenes Gehäuse auch nicht so viel...  ich würde da eher einen Grafikkartenkühler nachkaufen und den draufmachen, das wäre dann immer noch ein guter Gesamtpreis, wenn Du unter 300€ bleibst. 

Der hier zB Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet 35€ bei zB hardwareversand. Hier mehr Details zu dem Kühler GELID Solutions > Products  hier auch ein Video, wie man den montiert https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeFTnUgQJLc   das solltest du sicher gut schaffen. Aber teste die Karte zuerst eine Weile mit dem Originalkühler, damit du sicher bist, dass die okay ist.

Das Netzteil sollte auch locker reichen. Mit nem sehr stromhungrigen AMD Fx-9000er PLUS die R9 290X in ihrem Modus, bei dem sie maximal taktet, könnt es VIELLEICHT eng werden, aber für nen Xeon ist das kein Problem


----------



## DampfHans (20. Oktober 2014)

Ist das mit dem Lüfter permanent oder kann man das ganze zwecks Garantie wieder umbauen? Habe die Karte samt Rechnung gekauft... Gibts evtl. eine WaKü Kombi die für beides geeignet ist und nicht allzu viel kostet? Trotzdem einen Rat für ein Gehäuse zwischen 50-60€? Hatte u.a. auch schon ein Gehäuse bestellt, das geht aber morgen zurück. War total der billig Schrott und verzogen... jetzt will ich da doch nicht mehr so ganz knausern...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Was hattest Du denn für ein Gehäuse bestellt?

Vorschläge:
Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 orange mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011054-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Urban T21 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1A4-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wegen des Kühlers: das hängt vom Hersteller ab - es kann sein, dass ein Hersteller das akzeptiert, FALLS er es überhaupt merkt und man auch sieht, dass es nicht an einem Montagefehler lag. Wasserkühlung kannst Du vergessen, da kosten allein die passenden Kühlkörper OHNE Pumpe, Schlauch und Radiator schon 90€ und mehr. WaKü ist nur was für absolute Hardwarefreaks, und inzwischen dank sehr guten und gleichzeitig leisen Lüftkühlern an sich auch nur noch eher ein reines optisches Feature.


----------

